# New to the biz



## Green's (Jan 22, 2005)

Im looking to start up a sweeping business. I did my homework last fall. I created a business plan, I went out at night watching sweepers sweep parking lots. I also took a 5 hour trip to talk to the owner of a large sweeping company in my state(he was very helpful). I demo 3 sweepers, a Schwarze A4000, Tymco 210 and Eligen Bear Cub. 

I live in the northeast and Im looking to do commercial sweeping, road sweeping and construction clean ups(many new commercial/residential developments are going up in my area) so im leaning towards a Schwarze A4000. I believe this sweeper would best benifit my plans.


I have a few questions:

For my business and area im located in the North East, what sweeper would you recommend?

Any one out there own a Schwarze A4000? If so, how to you rate it(pros/cons)?

Im having trouble locating insurance on the sweeper and business. Can anyone refer an insurance company as well as the proper insure I need. Also, what are we looking at per year to insure a 2004 Schwarze A4000 sweeper?

One more question, what/how is the proper way to dispose of the rock salt/sand from spring clean up(will a waste removal company remove the rock salt/sand). 

Please feel free to voice your openions or offer any other suggestions


----------



## jrd22 (Jan 12, 2005)

You can get info. on insurance from NAPSA (North American Power Sweeping Association) at napsaonline.com
and sweepermarket.com. Both the Schwarze and Tymco are good sweepers. $60-70 per hour is about the average rate. John


----------

